# sqlite3.dll not found: Spybot S&D



## iownuall123 (Jul 12, 2008)

Today I went on my computer to run my SpyBot S&D to check for viruses, and this message popped up saying "This application has failed to start because sqlite3.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem." I re-installed it, but I get the same message. Does anyone have this file for download? what do I do?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello -

That might be a question better asked in the Spybot support forum:

http://forums.spybot.info/forumdisplay.php?f=4

Are you using the most up to date version of Spybot Search & Destroy?


----------



## iownuall123 (Jul 12, 2008)

yes i am


----------

